# Usuarios Chistosos/Extraños



## Guest (Abr 22, 2009)

Bueno, se me ocurrio el tema tras ver este mensaje: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/187527/

El tio SOLO tiene un post, y va y suelta esto en un tema que no tiene NADA que ver.

Como no es la primera vez que lo veo abro la veda para que indiqueis los usuarios mas cachondos que encontreis


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

Yo no entiendo a Chico3001....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 22, 2009)

Hemp, cuando veas un usuario troll como ese, simplemente usa el boton reportar al moderador y santo remedio.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 22, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Hemp, cuando veas un usuario troll como ese, simplemente usa el boton reportar al moderador y santo remedio.
> 
> Saludos.



Se me ocurrio pensar que igual el tipo queria probar como postear en vez de que estubiera troleando, pero perdon, reportare para la proxima.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

Andres parece Houdino.... se aparece y desaparece sin previo aviso.....   


Como decia Pedro Ferriz... "Un mundo nos vigila...."


----------



## electrodan (Abr 22, 2009)

Como todos...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 22, 2009)

SI... pero uno que quiere hablar mal de los Jefes y nomas no se puede...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 22, 2009)

Cuando mas se desea una cosa, por lo regular nos resulta imposible conseguirla...

Como el transistor de XXXXX codigo que la semana anterior al proyecto estaba en stock y el dia de la compra de materiales ya se acabo. Plop.


----------

